# Una empoderada se Cree que chillar le salvara de las ostias… y no creerás lo que paso a continuación…



## WhyAlwaysMe (19 Mar 2022)

Que no se lleva más por que no es “natural” pelear con una chica y no puedes ir ni al 30%



Enjoy!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Mar 2022)

6:00 jajaja toñejas a la feminazi


----------



## Francotirador Wali (19 Mar 2022)

menudo show deplorable por parte de los que pelean, el que lo graba y el que lo comenta.

golpes en la parte de atras de la cabeza menuda basura...


----------



## Decipher (19 Mar 2022)

Ella pelea con el estilo típico del karate y de hecho no lo hace mal. Para enfrentarse a un tio que pesa veinte kilos mas no está mal. El pagafantea bastante.


----------



## Ortegal (19 Mar 2022)

Vaya pájaro el Alberto Barberá luego viene un morito esmirriado le hace un mataleon y le quita la cartera en fin.


----------



## maxkuiper (19 Mar 2022)

Pero que puta mierda es esta ?


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (19 Mar 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Vaya pájaro el Alberto Barberá luego viene un morito esmirriado le hace un mataleon y le quita la cartera en fin.



Dice que de pequeño le hacían bulling, le pasó algo con algún moro? Un ex novio?

Queremos de saber!


----------



## SoloLeo (19 Mar 2022)

Vi hasta que la mandó al suelo y en vez de marcarle 4 o 5 golpes que hubieran finalizado el combate, la dejó ir. 
No porque quiera ver sesos desparramados, que entiendo que el combate de por si es desigual, sino porque se nota que él está más jugando que otra cosa, no se la toma en serio en ningún momento, y ella hace lo normal en estos casos, que es correr para esquivar el alcance superior de él.

Un poco chusta, la verdad.


----------



## Olivander's (19 Mar 2022)

El tío bastante lamentable, si llegan a tener la misma fuerza/ peso la chica le destruye


----------



## Lubinillo (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## incursor (19 Mar 2022)

--- me queda la impresion,de que el no le quiere dar, creo que esta muy teatralizado.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (19 Mar 2022)

Él es malísimo, peor que ella.


----------



## qbit (19 Mar 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que no se lleva más por que no es “natural” pelear con una chica y no puedes ir ni al 30%
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Da muchos datos sobre las diferencias físicas entre hombres y mujeres, pero aquí hay que aplicar el dicho de que el (rendimiento) total es mayor que la suma de las partes (los rendimientos individuales).


----------



## qbit (20 Mar 2022)

Yo no soy ni luchador ni entreno nada un pimiento porque soy muy vago, pero más o menos de estatura y peso soy como el del vídeo, y siempre he estado ágil, así que lo que yo haría nada más empezar es liarme a bombardearla con patadas o patada + lanzamiento de puño a la vez y lo termino en 10 segundos. Fin.


----------



## Joloan (20 Mar 2022)

Mis hijas hacen taekwondo y puedo asegurar que los chavales de su edad no tienen comparación posible, pegan unas patadas que tumbarian a cualquier chica de su edad.


----------



## qbit (20 Mar 2022)

Es que el tío lo que quiere hacer en realidad no es pegarla, sino agarrarla y follarla, porque con tanto movimiento, estimula mucho.


----------



## asakopako (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya mariconada. Que hable de luchas del gimnasio porque en las luchas callejeras hay armas. Y gente que ataca por la espalda, y 5 contra 1. Las luchas callejeras lo más efectivo es evitarlas, y luego después evitarlas, y si ya después sigues sin poder evitarlas matar lo que puedas y salir pitando.


----------



## Thyr (20 Mar 2022)

He visto niños acariciar gatos con más dureza.


----------



## Fargo (20 Mar 2022)

Si esa pelea fuera a vida o muerte dura 5 segundos, con el grandullón echándose encima de ella.
Para qué iba a guardar la distancia, si los golpes de ella no le noquean?
Foreras, la vida real no es como en las películas donde salen mujeres pegapatadas ganando peleas a hombres.


----------



## DarkNight (20 Mar 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Vaya pájaro el Alberto Barberá luego viene un morito esmirriado le hace un mataleon y le quita la cartera en fin.



En algun video ha contado eso?


----------



## ANS² (20 Mar 2022)

de dónde han sacado a ese yonki?


----------



## DarkNight (20 Mar 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Vaya mariconada. Que hable de luchas del gimnasio porque en las luchas callejeras hay armas. Y gente que ataca por la espalda, y 5 contra 1. Las luchas callejeras lo más efectivo es evitarlas, y luego después evitarlas, y si ya después sigues sin poder evitarlas matar lo que puedas y salir pitando.



Eso lo dice el que no tiene ni formación ni puta idea de pelear. Desde 2003 practicando Jiujitsu japonés, varias peleas en la calle y todavía no he perdido ninguna. De hecho no fueron peleas, fueron palizas. Han salido corriendo como mariconas. En la ultima, yo con 44 y el Atahualpa con 29. La edad es un mito si sabes pelear. 5 puñetazos y una patada en la rodilla. Y bien merecidas, por cierto

Hace 10 años, di de hostias a 3 a la vez. Y mido 1.77. Entrena y habla menos


----------



## ShellShock (20 Mar 2022)

Vergüenza ajena.

¿Qué sentido tiene una pelea entre hombre y mujer? Si los dos están bien preparados, la mujer no tiene ABSOLUTAMENTE NINGUNA POSIBILIDAD.

En este caso o bien el tío es un mierdas (donde esté el estilo del boxeo que se quite esa mariconada que hace él) o bien está conteniéndose mucho para no partirle el cráneo de uno solo jab-cruzado a la hembra. Me imagino que es un poco de las dos cosas, porque los puñetazos que lanza son flojísimos y ni están bien tirados, y además está prácticamente todo el tiempo a la defensiva. Por no decir que es un tirillas que ni pasa los 70kg.

Una parida de vídeo, vamos.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (20 Mar 2022)

podía pelear en topless como el tio


----------



## XRL (20 Mar 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


>



no sé como le gusta a la gente estas cosas

cualquier mal movimiento y te comes un hostión en la boca o nariz


----------



## XRL (20 Mar 2022)

a igual de peso yo creo que si se ponen en serio la mujer no tiene nada que hacer a no ser que sea una luchadora-boxeadora experta y el tio no sepa,ahí es cuando puede ganar

yo que soy un escombro cojo a esta chavala y la reviento de 2 hostias xd

pero igual nunca pegaría a una mujer,para mi es como pegar a un niño,y a un hombre tampoco a no ser que fuera en defensa propia


----------



## FeiJiao (20 Mar 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pero igual nunca pegaría a una mujer,para mi es como pegar a un niño,y a un hombre tampoco a no ser que fuera en defensa propia



¿Y si es una mujer que esta intentando patearte los huevos?


----------



## XRL (20 Mar 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> ¿Y si es una mujer que esta intentando patearte los huevos?



la inmovilizo hasta que se canse


----------



## asakopako (20 Mar 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Eso lo dice el que no tiene ni formación ni puta idea de pelear. Desde 2003 practicando Jiujitsu japonés, varias peleas en la calle y todavía no he perdido ninguna. De hecho no fueron peleas, fueron palizas. Han salido corriendo como mariconas. En la ultima, yo con 44 y el Atahualpa con 29. La edad es un mito si sabes pelear. 5 puñetazos y una patada en la rodilla. Y bien merecidas, por cierto
> 
> Hace 10 años, di de hostias a 3 a la vez. Y mido 1.77. Entrena y habla menos



Tú mismo. El día que un dominicoño te pegue un tiro te coges la bala y te la llevas al suelo con una llave de fujitsu.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Mar 2022)

Ella quería ser una


pegapatadas


----------



## XRL (20 Mar 2022)

cosas de simios


----------



## Ortegal (20 Mar 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> En algun video ha contado eso?



No porque no he visto ningún vídeo de este chaval pero sabiendo cómo son los fantasmas aunque una cosa si sé lo reconozco, tiene en Youtube más de 700.000 suscriptores, anda que no hay flipados viendo a éste tío .


----------



## vanderwilde (20 Mar 2022)

Lo del karate, que si esto, que si lo otro, es una auténtica gilipollez. Salvo cuatro cosas, lo demás todo es cuento. En mitad de una pelea con la sangre al rojo y los nervios hechos polvo te vas a poner a pensar...

Aquí había uno que mandaba hasta a los porteros de la discoteca al hospital. Peligroso se quedaba corto. Delgado, no muy alto y encima enganchado. Ése llegó hasta amenazar hasta a un sargento de la GC con majarlo a palos.

No tenía tampoco nada qué perder. Falleció del bicho, de SIDA.

Gilipolleces. Te coge un borricote de esos y se va a escapar un haciendo el tonto... Hasta dónde llegarán algunos, que uno intentó parar el cardan ese de un tractor con las manos, otro intentó partir un taburete con la mano, y se la hizo polvo... bueno...


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Mar 2022)

La abuela de una que me estuve follando la primavera pasada, según me contó debió ser una bestia parda, a los pipiolos novios de sus hijas incluso los agarraba del paquete para ver si iban bien armaos con eso te digo todo.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya payasada, hasta yo podría con la gorda esa solo por mi peso.
Luego la dejaría hacerme una buena mamada.


----------



## HaCHa (20 Mar 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Mis hijas hacen taekwondo y puedo asegurar que los chavales de su edad no tienen comparación posible, pegan unas patadas que tumbarian a cualquier chica de su edad.



Ahora píllalas por la calle con los vaqueros y los zapatitos puestos y pídeles que intenten patear algo sin matarse ellas solitas.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Mis hijas hacen taekwondo y puedo asegurar que los chavales de su edad no tienen comparación posible, pegan unas patadas que tumbarian a cualquier chica de su edad.





HaCHa dijo:


> Ahora píllalas por la calle con los vaqueros y los zapatitos puestos y pídeles que intenten patear algo sin matarse ellas solitas.



Yo práctico taekwondo (antes hice algo de Karate, sin mucha continuidad), como empezé en serio a los 14 años (hoy ya 40) no tengo la flexibilidad necesaria que sí tienen los que empiezan desde niños, o que tienen las mujeres.

Pero es con mucho, entre las artes marciales clásicas, la que permite a una mujer compensar su desventaja física respecto a un hombre.

He estado en urgencias acompañado a algún compañero de taekwondo (profesional de competición) "nockeado" y sin sentido porque una cría de 14 años le alcanza en la cabeza (con una patada), aún con protecciones. Yo mismo he sufrido lesiones respetables, y siempre teniendo protección.

En taekwondo hay toda una serie de gamas de patadas, con giro, velocidades de giro, etc, que en algunos casos pueden ser mortales si alcanzan la cabeza, o cara del rival.

Son de los golpes más potentes que puede dar un ser humano. 

Siempre hay que mantener la modestia y la humildad, pero cualquier chica con conocimientos de taekwondo, de 55kg con capacidad de ejecutar golpes... digamos los correspondientes al cinturón azul (unos 3 a 5 años de práctica seria; aún quedaría el rojo, y el negro) es muy superior a cualquier agresor callejero, y también superior a un tipo fuerte y pesado.

Sobre lo de ir con vaqueros, etc, yo de lo primero que hago es probar si me aguantan la flexibilidad de las piernas o me "cortan", para eso hay marcas adecuadas (5.11, First Táctical, etc), aunque es cierto que no se puede estar siempre en guardia, ni ir con la ropa adecuada.

En el vídeo, el boxeador callejero tiene muchos errores de posicionamiento del cuerpo que le complican su equilibrio y centro de gravedad, desde el sillón es fácil opinar, pero una taekwondista hubiera explotado esos errores, mucho más que la karateca.

Los gestos y movimientos instintivos que todos hacemos para mantenernos en pie, equilibrarnos y no caernos, dejan nuestra cabeza expuesta a cualquier patada.

Seguramente habrá vídeos por internet en el que si en lugar de esa karateca, hay una taekwondista, los problemas de "callejero" serían muy serios.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Mar 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Eso lo dice el que no tiene ni formación ni puta idea de pelear. Desde 2003 practicando Jiujitsu japonés, varias peleas en la calle y todavía no he perdido ninguna. De hecho no fueron peleas, fueron palizas. Han salido corriendo como mariconas. En la ultima, yo con 44 y el Atahualpa con 29. La edad es un mito si sabes pelear. 5 puñetazos y una patada en la rodilla. Y bien merecidas, por cierto
> 
> Hace 10 años, di de hostias a 3 a la vez. Y mido 1.77. Entrena y habla menos



Sí, pero no está diciendo eso. O yo al menos no entiendo por lo que dice que haya que cagarse encima y agachar las orejas. Una cosa es ser un cobarde de mierda y otra el no buscarse problemas gratuitamente.

Yo mido 1.9m de altura y 2 de envergadura, peso más de 100kg y he boxeado bastante, y no por ello voy por ahí faltando al respeto a la gente y chuleando de mi capacidad para repartir hostias. Tampoco he perdido ninguna pelea, pero más de una he evitado, sin ceder ni un centímetro y sabiendo perfectamente que la podía ganar con mucha facilidad, símplemente por no haber soltado la primera hostia. Muchos van de farol pero no están dispuestos a arriesgar de verdad.

Evidentemente a un hombre normal en mi juventud, y probablemente hoy todavía, le podía reventar fácilmente la cabeza a puñetazos. Pero en la calle nunca sabes cuándo te vas a cruzar con uno que es más chungo que tú, o si van a estar sus 10 amigos con palos y cadenas doblando la esquina, o si lleva una navaja de 20cm en el bolsillo o incluso algo peor. Ni el boxeo, ni el jiujitsu, ni el krav-maga, ni nada te va a salvar de un tajo en el cuello o la ingle con un machete, o de una docena de patadas en la cabeza si se te echan encima 20 macacos pandilleros a la vez.

Creo que está siendo bastante prudente y razonable con lo que dice. Los problemas callejeros lo mejor es evitarlos. Si no hay manera entonces sacas los puños y que sea lo que tenga que ser. Eso de "espada tengo, lo demás Dios lo remedie". Si has entrenado, la espada la tienes.


----------



## Joloan (20 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo práctico taekwondo (antes hice algo de Karate, sin mucha continuidad), como empezé en serio a los 14 años (hoy ya 40) no tengo la flexibilidad necesaria que sí tienen los que empiezan desde niños, o que tienen las mujeres.
> 
> Pero es con mucho, entre las artes marciales clásicas, la que permite a una mujer compensar su desventaja física respecto a un hombre.
> 
> ...



Yo no digo que una chica pueda dejar ko a un chico, pero dentro de mi ignorancia en el tema exceptuando lo que veo en los campeonatos que van mis hijas, los golpes de los chicos son mucho más potentes que los de las chicas, las chicas hacen las técnicas mejor más refinadas que los chicos, pero la intensidad de los combates no es igual, pero vamos que si se encuentran con un gañan por la calle si le pueden dar una buena tunda independientemente de la vestimenta que lleven, las técnicas de combate y saber dar los golpes vale mucho.


----------



## Sesino6 (20 Mar 2022)

Menudo manginazo.
De una hostia vuela por los aires esa pvta mocosa.


----------



## Jordanpt (20 Mar 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Pero que puta mierda es esta ?



Pues eso es, además de un hijodemilputas que pone un titular engañoso para que le hagamos visitas.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Mar 2022)

El tío obviamente se está conteniendo.

Este tipo de torneos mixtos no tienen ningún sentido, el hombre va a ganar el 100% de las veces, aunque sea solo en pose defensiva. Pegar a una mujer es como pegar a un niño, así que es lógico que no le haya reventado en el primer minuto.

En fin, el feminazismo se empeña en encontrar igualdad donde no hay (la igualdad es un mito, cada individuo es diferente).


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Mar 2022)

Francotirador Wali dijo:


> menudo show deplorable por parte de los que pelean, el que lo graba y el que lo comenta.
> 
> golpes en la parte de atras de la cabeza menuda basura...



Exacto, golpes de CONEJO que son peligrosos. De todas formas el tío ese no tiene ni puta idea, hasta yo lo dejaría KO.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El tío obviamente se está conteniendo.
> 
> Este tipo de torneos mixtos no tienen ningún sentido, el hombre va a ganar el 100% de las veces, aunque sea solo en pose defensiva. Pegar a una mujer es como pegar a un niño, así que es lógico que no le haya reventado en el primer minuto.
> 
> En fin, el feminazismo se empeña en encontrar igualdad donde no hay (la igualdad es un mito, cada individuo es diferente).



Pues hace mal en contenerse , tendría que bajarle los humos a las empoderadas de Mierda que piensan que pueden vencer a un hombre .

A mi esa mujerA no me dura un minuto y eso que estoy viejo , pasado de peso y con una rodilla cascada lo que traduzco como que de patadas pocas voy a dar , abalanzarte sobre ella, tumbarla y AHOSTIARLA, no hace falta más.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## PiterWas (20 Mar 2022)

A ver que pvta estafa es esta, ni la tia es negro ni el tio callejero LOOOOL


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (20 Mar 2022)

O peleas o no peleas, pero hacerlo con el freno de mano puesto es una gilipollez.


----------



## McLovin (20 Mar 2022)

Lo de los títulos estos con la frase de moda de canal de youtube panchito, "y no creerás lo que pasó a continuación" supongo que los hacéis por los loles, porque en español usar esas frases panchitas derivadas de expresiones anglosajonas quedan peor que mal, quedan como el culo. 


Por otro lado interesante vídeo. Al tío se le ve muy comedido, salvo al principio que la empoderada se lleva unas cuantas hostias, el tío amaga pero no le llega a dar, supongo que en el momento en el que se da cuenta de que la va a fundir a hostias y sabe que le están grabando y va a acabar en youtube. Si no vas a ganar, no sé para qué te prestas a ese espectáculo ridículo en el que dejas que una mujer te hostie y no respondes solo porque es mujer. Si ella ha querido luchar contigo, que se atenga a las consecuencias.


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Mar 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> A ver que pvta estafa es esta, ni la tia es negro ni el tio callejero LOOOOL



El de callejero no tiene nada , ella si es posible que sea negro, a las mujerAs se lo regalan rápido. Desde luego el no peleó en su vida y no me refiero a combates organizados aunque sean callejeros, es que ni una pelea de colegio parece tener, es más tierno que el día de la madre. A ese lo pillamos en mi barrio o instituto cuando yo era joven y sería el tonto de las collejas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Mizraim (20 Mar 2022)

¿Por algun motivo el esta dando saltitos cuando corre hacia ella? Se contiene demasiado, supongo que no es un combate en serio, ella tiene la guardia muy baja en el abdomen y por la diferencia de altura un rodillazo en el estomago la podria dejar fuera de combate en 4 segundos.


----------



## DarkNight (20 Mar 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Sí, pero no está diciendo eso. O yo al menos no entiendo por lo que dice que haya que cagarse encima y agachar las orejas. Una cosa es ser un cobarde de mierda y otra el no buscarse problemas gratuitamente.
> 
> Yo mido 1.9m de altura y 2 de envergadura, peso más de 100kg y he boxeado bastante, y no por ello voy por ahí faltando al respeto a la gente y chuleando de mi capacidad para repartir hostias. Tampoco he perdido ninguna pelea, pero más de una he evitado, sin ceder ni un centímetro y sabiendo perfectamente que la podía ganar con mucha facilidad, símplemente por no haber soltado la primera hostia. Muchos van de farol pero no están dispuestos a arriesgar de verdad.
> 
> ...



En eso estamos de acuerdo.

En la calle no hay que provocar peleas en plan matón. Yo todas las palizas que he dado ha sido a gentuza que me ha faltado al respeto, o incluso acosado/perseguido por la calle.

En cuanto al cuchillo, será si te raja. Primero tiene que acertar.

Hay muchos listillos que van por foros de artes marciales, diciendo que contra un cuchillo "hay que salir corriendo". Lo que nunca tienen en cuenta es que el del cuchillo, puede correr más que tú (yo de hecho corro poco), y entonces te rajará por la espalda como a un cochinillo. Dar la espalda al atacante es un suicidio.

Contra cuchillo, hay mejores opciones, como ponerse la camisa o el cinturón del pantalón, doblado en tus brazos. Si tiene que rajar, que raje ahí. O incluso usar los zapatos (o cualquier objeto del entorno).

Yo actualmente vivo en un barrio donde hay mucho moro jodiendo al personal. Y algunos días llevo una navaja en el bolsillo (por si me intentaran atracar con otra).


----------



## tracrium (20 Mar 2022)

No das lo que prometes. Ni sangre, ni sesos, ni siquiera un KO con convulsiones.


----------



## Tanchus (20 Mar 2022)

"There was no winner" dice al final de la pelea...    
En fin, he visto peleas más serias que ésta protagonizadas por Pirritx y Porrotx.


----------



## PiterWas (20 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> el no peleó en su vida y no me refiero a combates organizados aunque sean callejeros, es que ni una pelea de colegio parece tener



Una cosa es que ese tio no haya peleado nunca y otra que si haya entrenado, ese tio tiene tiene algo de tecnica, solo mira sus patadas, y tambien es un empanao, si la tia fuera negro no le dura ni un minuto, esa tia no pasa de verde o en su academia la han estafado


----------



## Gotthard (20 Mar 2022)

No es lo mismo una mujer poderosa como nuestras abuelas, desde los ocho años madrugando para ir a currar de lunes a sabado acarreando sacas y doblando el espinazo en jornales de 10 u 11 horas que una empoderadita que va a sus clases en gimnasio cuqui 5 horas por semana. 

Lleva a ver mi abuela esa derroicion de pelea y agarra el baston y los pone a los dos finos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Mar 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Una cosa es que ese tio no haya peleado nunca y otra que si haya entrenado, ese tio tiene tiene algo de tecnica, solo mira sus patadas, y tambien es un empanao, si la tia fuera negro no le dura ni un minuto, esa tia no pasa de verde o en su academia la han estafado



Él está en forma pero si hubiese peleado se le vería INSTINTO ASESINO, el lanzar ataques en cuanto vea hueco, el no perdonar… y no hace nada de eso.

No creo que sea que a ella la estafasen, simplemente las pruebas para mujeres son más fáciles, es como para entrar en policía o bomberos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Juanchufri (20 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo no soy ni luchador ni entreno nada un pimiento porque soy muy vago, pero más o menos de estatura y peso soy como el del vídeo, y siempre he estado ágil, así que lo que yo haría nada más empezar es liarme a bombardearla con patadas o patada + lanzamiento de puño a la vez y lo termino en 10 segundos. Fin.



Eso es, un buen "buko" y se acojona, sus huesos, su capacidad para aguantar el dolor intenso, su falta de adrenalina, etc. En el vídeo se ve que el no va ni al 50%. Necesitarías enfrentar a dos locos para verlo más claro.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (20 Mar 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Vaya pájaro el Alberto Barberá luego viene un morito esmirriado le hace un mataleon y le quita la cartera en fin.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (20 Mar 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que no se lleva más por que no es “natural” pelear con una chica y no puedes ir ni al 30%
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



la chica apuntó hacia donde no debía, una buena patada en los genitales lo dejaría KO, los hombres tienen menos resistencia al dolor que las mujeres, eso en el vídeo no se comenta


----------



## Pajarotto (20 Mar 2022)

Pelea de mancos.


----------



## secuestrado (20 Mar 2022)

Qué vergüenza ajena


----------



## secuestrado (20 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> la chica apuntó hacia donde no debía, una buena patada en los genitales lo dejaría KO, los hombres tienen menos resistencia al dolor que las mujeres, eso en el vídeo no se comenta



Eso lo has sacado de un estudio de la TBU no?


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (20 Mar 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Eso lo has sacado de un estudio de la TBU no?



eso de toda la vida se sabe


----------



## MAUSER (20 Mar 2022)

Si no la ha dejado ko es porque o estaba arreglado o es un maricón.


----------



## DonManuel (20 Mar 2022)

Que asco me dan los YouTubers. Por qué cojones tienen que tener su puta cara de subnormal en la pantalla? No pueden solo mostrar lo que quieren mostrar y hablar sobre ello? Putos narcisistas de mierda. Os imagináis a Attenborough comentando el ritual de apareamiento del pulpo a pantalla partida saliendo con auriculares y sentado en una habitación cutre y sin afeitar?


----------



## secuestrado (20 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> eso de toda la vida se sabe



Pfff...

No hay más preguntas su señoría.


----------



## Libistros (20 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Él está en forma pero si hubiese peleado se le vería INSTINTO ASESINO, el lanzar ataques en cuanto vea hueco, el no perdonar… y no hace nada de eso.
> 
> No creo que sea que a ella la estafasen, simplemente las pruebas para mujeres son más fáciles, es como para entrar en policía o bomberos.



El chaval no quiso hacerle daño, ni en los momentos en los que tuvo oportunidad (y fueron muchííííísimos) fue a hacer sangre, prefería retirarse incluso. Como han señalado si hubiera sido una lucha a muerte al primer segundo le hubiera partido el cuello, que se lo puso a huevo, y a otra cosa.

Y luego los saltos, ¿de verdad alguien cuerdo se piensa que en una pelea ir dando saltitos como una cabra miotónica sirve para algo más que para agotarse?

De los gritos ni hablo porque con lo nervioso que me ponen le hubiera dado tal hostia que tendrían que rehacer la pared del "dojo"


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Mar 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> El chaval no quiso hacerle daño, ni en los momentos en los que tuvo oportunidad (y fueron muchííííísimos) fue a hacer sangre, prefería retirarse incluso. Como han señalado si hubiera sido una lucha a muerte al primer segundo le hubiera partido el cuello, que se lo puso a huevo, y a otra cosa.
> 
> Y luego los saltos, ¿de verdad alguien cuerdo se piensa que en una pelea ir dando saltitos como una cabra miotónica sirve para algo más que para agotarse?
> 
> De los gritos ni hablo porque con lo nervioso que me ponen le hubiera dado tal hostia que tendrían que rehacer la pared del "dojo"



Pues yo más bien creo que ese no peleó en su vida, ya no dejarla Ko pero algún sopapo le pudo dar y no lo hizo. Es que aunque fuese un guantazo a mano abierta tendría que haberle soltado para bajarle los humos y los grititos. En mi época de colegio si te peleabas con una niña no se le daban puñetazos, solo a mano abierta pero pegarles les pegábamos para que no se subieran a las barbas, sobre todo yo les pegaba mucho porque iba adelantado y era más pequeño que ellas, me tenía que hacer respetar.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (20 Mar 2022)

No tenéis de idea del *lavado de cerebro *que le han hecho a las mujeres occidentales, que entre la propaganda feminista y ''combates'' como éste (en los que se nota que el varón no va en serio), las tipas hoy en día se creen *Wonder Woman* y que son tan fuertes como cualquier hombre aleatorio.








Luego les llega una *ostia de realidad* en cuanto tienen que hacer cualquier trabajo que requiera fuerza o cuando tienen que enfrentarse a un hombre.







Se quedan* sorprendidas de verdad *porque les han enseñado a rechazar la realidad, que *el varón es superior a la mujer* (como mínimo en lo físico). No sé por qué cojones admitir eso traumatiza a las feministas, cualquier negro va a correr más que yo y no voy llorando por lo rincones por ello.

Lo peor es que esto es peligroso para las mujeres porque no se dan cuenta que no tienen ninguna posibilidad de ganar contra un hombre que quiera hacerles daño y de ahí vienen lemas subnormales como: ''*Sola y borracha, quiero llegar a casa*''. Venga, sí, por tu papo bonito.

Y el cachondo del vídeo recomendando a las mujeres que para defenderse aprendan karate, judo, MMA,... ¡juas, juas, juas! Una mujer *como no vaya armada* que se olvide. Y aún así lo más probable es que acabe como la canción de *Pedro Navaja*:


_''Mientras camina del viejo abrigo saca un revólver (esa mujer)
Y va a guardarlo en su cartera pa' que no estorbe
Un treinta y ocho 'Smith & Wesson' del especial
Que carga encima pa' que la libre de todo mal

Y Pedro Navaja, puñal en mano, le fue pa' encima
El diente de oro iba alumbrando to'a la avenida
Mientras reía el puñal hundía sin compasión
Cuando de pronto sonó un disparo como un cañón

Y Pedro Navaja cayó en la acera mientras veía, a la mujer
Que, revólver en mano y de muerte herida, a él le decía:
'Yo que pensaba: hoy no es mi día, estoy sala'
Pero, Pedro Navaja, tú estás peor: tu estás en na''

_


----------



## Libistros (20 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues yo más bien creo que ese no peleó en su vida, ya no dejarla Ko pero algún sopapo le pudo dar y no lo hizo. Es que aunque fuese un guantazo a mano abierta tendría que haberle soltado para bajarle los humos y los grititos. En mi época de colegio si te peleabas con una niña no se le daban puñetazos, solo a mano abierta pero pegarles les pegábamos para que no se subieran a las barbas, sobre todo yo les pegaba mucho porque iba adelantado y era más pequeño que ellas, me tenía que hacer respetar.



Hubo una patada que no estuvo mal, yo sí creo que algo de movida ha tenido pero lo que se ve muy obvio es que no quería pegarle, se creería un White Knight de esos o que se la iba a follar (craso error, estoy seguro que si la hincha a hostias se la folla hasta por la epiglotis, aunque tampoco es que el retaco incitara demasiado al desenfreno)


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Mar 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Hubo una patada que no estuvo mal, yo sí creo que algo de movida ha tenido pero lo que se ve muy obvio es que no quería pegarle, se creería un White Knight de esos o que se la iba a follar (craso error, estoy seguro que si la hincha a hostias se la folla hasta por la epiglotis, aunque tampoco es que el retaco incitara demasiado al desenfreno)



Si quería follarsela debería haberla humillado, darle unos buenos guantazos y hacerla llorar . 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Libistros (20 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Si quería follarsela debería haberla humillado, darle unos buenos guantazos y hacerla llorar .



Si hubiese competido con su fuerza natural, sin miramientos, la hubiera tenido comiendo de su polla mano. Además para eso se subió al ring, para pelear, se supone. Lo que demostró con su bienquedismo es su betismo natural, si a raíz de la no pelea le hubieran puesto el equivalente a una viogen hubiera sido hasta justicia poética, por andarse con gilipolleces.
Si se va a competir se va a competir y si se tienen dilemas "morales" mejor quedarse en casa.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (20 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues yo más bien creo que ese no peleó en su vida, ya no dejarla Ko pero algún sopapo le pudo dar y no lo hizo. Es que aunque fuese un guantazo a mano abierta tendría que haberle soltado para bajarle los humos y los grititos. En mi época de colegio si te peleabas con una niña no se le daban puñetazos, solo a mano abierta pero pegarles les pegábamos para que no se subieran a las barbas, sobre todo yo les pegaba mucho porque iba adelantado y era más pequeño que ellas, me tenía que hacer respetar.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Con la violencia no te ganas el respeto, solamente te tienen miedo, que es diferente, cuando hablen de tí cuando no estés presente hablaran mal de tí porque les has dado motivos, eso no se da hacia alguien a quien respetan, para ganarse el respeto hay que respetar a los demás, el respeto tiene que ser recíproco, la violencia solo debe emplearse para defensa y nunca para ataque, si esto se cumpliera el mundo, aunque no fuera perfecto, sería un sitio mucho mejor.


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Con la violencia no te ganas el respeto, solamente te tienen miedo, que es diferente, cuando hablen de tí cuando no estés presente hablaran mal de tí porque les has dado motivos, eso no se da hacia alguien a quien respetan, para ganarse el respeto hay que respetar a los demás, el respeto tiene que ser recíproco, la violencia solo debe emplearse para defensa y nunca para ataque, si esto se cumpliera el mundo, aunque no fuera perfecto, sería un sitio mucho mejor.



Tu no tienes ni idea de mujerAs.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Libistros (20 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Con la violencia no te ganas el respeto, solamente te tienen miedo, que es diferente, cuando hablen de tí cuando no estés presente hablaran mal de tí porque les has dado motivos, eso no se da hacia alguien a quien respetan, para ganarse el respeto hay que respetar a los demás, el respeto tiene que ser recíproco, la violencia solo debe emplearse para defensa y nunca para ataque, si esto se cumpliera el mundo, aunque no fuera perfecto, sería un sitio mucho mejor.



No es lo mismo potestas que auctoritas pero en ausencia de una mejor que te obedezcan por temor a que te mangoneen y te tomen por el pito del sereno,...prioridades. Aunque si hay gente a la que le gusta ser tratada como una balleta humana por mí adelante.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Mar 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que no se lleva más por que no es “natural” pelear con una chica y no puedes ir ni al 30%
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Estoy hasta los huevos del clickbait "no creerás lo que pasó" mecagoenlaputamierda.
Y encima he picado por esta mierda de post.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (21 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tu no tienes ni idea de mujerAs.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



más idea que tú tengo sobre mujeres ya que lo soy


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> más idea que tú tengo sobre mujeres ya que lo soy



Si , con pene, mujer con pene , travelo, travesti… hay muchos nombres 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (21 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Si , con pene, mujer con pene , travelo, travesti… hay muchos nombres
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



¿te crees que aquí no entramos mujeres? sabemos usar los ordenadores también...


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> ¿te crees que aquí no entramos mujeres? sabemos usar los ordenadores también...



MujerAs muchas pero todas con pene , travelos… las mujeres de verdad saben usar ordenadores para subir fotos enseñando carne a las redes.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> MujerAs muchas pero todas con pene , travelos… las mujeres de verdad saben usar ordenadores para subir fotos enseñando carne a las redes.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Mientes y lo sabes...


----------



## Furymundo (22 Mar 2022)

las artes marciales japos son basura comparado con el boxeo. o muay thai. 
lamentable el melenitas
el tio solo tiene que meter cuerpo.
la tia no para de saltar y cansarse.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Mientes y lo sabes...



A todas luces quién miente eres tú. Las mujeres son todo falsedad, maquillaje, tacones... Todas las culturas antiguas desde el primer texto árabe traducido al español advierte de la falsedad de la mujer.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> A todas luces quién miente eres tú. Las mujeres son todo falsedad, maquillaje, tacones... Todas las culturas antiguas desde el primer texto árabe traducido al español advierte de la falsedad de la mujer.



Es al contrario, en el texto árabe que comentas mienten y tú también, eso que digo es una gran verdad.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Es al contrario, en los textos árabes mienten y tú también, eso que digo es una gran verdad.



Claro mujer, todos mienten menos tú.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Claro mujer, todos mienten menos tú.



Yo en pocas ocasiones y más bien me he encontrado con hombres muy mentirosos.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Yo en pocas ocasiones y más bien me he encontrado con hombres muy mentirosos.



Que malos son los hombres. Que buena eres tú.


----------



## manutartufo (22 Mar 2022)

Ella va al 100% , el al 5. Fin.


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Mientes y lo sabes...



No miento y lo sabes.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No miento y lo sabes.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Sigues mintiendo y lo sabes


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Que malos son los hombres. Que buena eres tú.



No digo que todos los hombres sean malos, yo no generalizo como tú, pero yo me he encontrado a muchos mentirosos, que es diferente, y sobre lo último eso ni lo dudes.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No digo que todos los hombres sean malos, yo no generalizo como tú, pero yo me he encontrado a muchos mentirosos, que es diferente, y sobre lo último eso ni lo dudes.



Nadie duda que eres un ser de luz. No me denuncies.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Nadie duda que eres un ser de luz. No me denuncies.



Mientras no me des motivos tranquilo que no lo haré...


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Mientras no me des motivos tranquilo que no lo haré...



Eso dicen todas. A mí no me engañas furcia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Mar 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que no se lleva más por que no es “natural” pelear con una chica y no puedes ir ni al 30%
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Eso es falso, un montaje, yo he visto actrices de 50 kg tumbar mazados de 100 kg y que le sacan 30 cms facilmente, la tía no ha ganado porque no ha querido, es una mujer empoderada, bueno, tampoco se si es mujer o no, quizás se sienta imbécil a tiempo competo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Mar 2022)

Pues yo es que disfruto mucho cuando le bajan los humos a una empoderada. Yo a mi edad y sin estar en forma pienso que a esa le habría quitado las ganas de volver a pelear contra un hombre.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Libistros (22 Mar 2022)

Jajaja, el hombre se excita más bien viendo pelear a dos mujeres entre sí, si hay barro por medio y buenas tetas mucho mejor.

La gente débil, en general, se excita cuando la tratas mal.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Eso dicen todas. A mí no me engañas furcia.



Aquí el furcio lo eres tú


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Aquí el furcio lo eres tú



Vete a destruir el matrimonio de tu amigo y cállate ya, o le das la matraca a tus gatos.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Vete a destruir el matrimonio de tu amigo y cállate ya, o le das la matraca a tus gatos.



No tengo gatos y los matrimonios se autodestruyen sin necesidad de meter cizaña...


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No tengo gatos y los matrimonios se autodestruyen sin necesidad de meter cizaña...



Tienes gatos hasta en la foto loca de los gatos


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Tienes gatos hasta en la foto loca de los gatos



El de la foto es el único gato que tengo y es mucho más simpático e inteligente que tú.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> El de la foto es el único gato que tengo y es mucho más simpático e inteligente que tú.



Si eso lo sabemos todos que los gatos os encantan y son mejor que los hombres. Espero que vayan a tu funeral.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Si eso lo sabemos todos que los gatos os encantan y son mejor que los hombres. Espero que vayan a tu funeral.



Irán antes al tuyo y se te comerán el hígado.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (23 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Irán antes al tuyo y se te comerán el hígado.



Yo no me acerco a locas de los gatos , eso es probablemente lo que harán contigo.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (23 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Yo no me acerco a locas de los gatos , eso es probablemente lo que harán contigo.



Yo no me acerco a gentuza como tú, sois más peligrosos que los gatos.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (23 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Yo no me acerco a gentuza como tú, sois más peligrosos que los gatos.



Claro somos todos violadores no puedes volver sola y borracha a casa porque te vomitan encima.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (23 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Claro somos todos violadores no puedes volver sola y borracha a casa porque te vomitan encima.



No toda la gentuza es violador/a y no todas las mujeres nos emborrachamos aunque estemos en contra de los que intentan o consiguen aprovecharse de esa situación de indefensión.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (23 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No toda la gentuza es violador/a y no todas las mujeres nos emborrachamos aunque estemos en contra de los que intentan o consiguen aprovecharse de esa situación de indefensión.



Os ponéis un burka y se soluciona todo. Así seréis felices en el islam.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (23 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Os ponéis un burka y se soluciona todo. Así seréis felices en el islam.



O te pones tú una venda en los ojos y vas con un bastón y así no te molestará que no lo llevemos.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (23 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> O te pones tú una venda en los ojos y vas con un bastón y así no te molestará que no lo llevemos.



La que se molesta eres tú que pides islam a gritos, que os prohíban salir solas como en Arabia Saudita y así estaréis seguras.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (23 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> O te pones tú una venda en los ojos y vas con un bastón y así no te molestará que no lo llevemos.



Si en vez de premiaros os apedreasen verías como no violan a ninguna más.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (23 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> La que se molesta eres tú que pides islam a gritos, que os prohíban salir solas como en Arabia Saudita y así estaréis seguras.



Yo no pido eso a gritos, eso es lo que estás pidiendo tú, que es diferente, tu modo de pensar sobre las mujeres es muy parecido al de ellos.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (23 Mar 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Yo no pido eso a gritos, eso es lo que estás pidiendo tú, que es diferente, tu modo de pensar sobre las mujeres es muy parecido al de ellos.



Alreves, vuestro feminismo es islamista.


----------

